# Dash Cams



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Comedy value of the internet went through the roof the day Russia got Youtube


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice video, made me feel warm... despite all the snow


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Faith in humanity has been restored.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow . That's great. If I did a video here it probably would consist of people yelling profanity and holding up there middle finger.lol


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A feel good video of the day! It does the heart good.


----------

